# 10/7- kings all over



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Today I got to take my new Hobie out for its 2nd gulf trip. After a succesful day yesterday I was craving more fish! I met up with Oxbeast1210 in Navarre and launched at 6:30. As soon as I get wet I see bait ALL OVER THE PLACE. Every direction I looked pretty much was bait getting chased by spanish and who knows what else. Ox quickly gets plenty of cigs and heads off. I had a much harder time but managed a half dozen or so and off into the blue I went. Hooked up with a bobo pretty quickly, my penn 450ss came unseated from the rod while fighting him but i still managed to get him. picked up 3 more bonita before catching back up with Oscar. At this point bites were few and far between. He had caught 1 king and 1 bobo. We head towards some spots and trolled/drifted cigs hoping for bft but none were there. By now the wind picked up and was giving us a hard time so we decided to head in. That didnt happen...We start trolling and start hooking up with kings consistantly. Conveniently the water also calmed down and the wind Oscar's ff would start singing and we knew within a few seconds one of us will be hooking up. I ended up with 4 or 5 kings, 5 bonita and a spanish. Oscar caught 8 kings and a bonita(I think) for a total of 13 kings, 6 bobo's, a spanish...AND a triggerfish on a king rig(almost 2 of them!
Oscar has more pics and some video that hell be posting too!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://




[/ame]


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. The bobos Spanish and kings were everywhere, but we didn't want to stay out in the wind. It looked like it calmed down when I landed around 10.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice job guys! I need to get out to navarre!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> Nice job. The bobos Spanish and kings were everywhere, but we didn't want to stay out in the wind. It looked like it calmed down when I landed around 10.


Yeah i think thats about when we started to head in the first time. Once we got a certain distance from the beack it was a guaranteed king bite for about an hour and a half! ended up landing about noon


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice king!!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish man! Good to see you putting that yak to use so soon.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, water looks A LOT cleaner then yesterday.

I will be out there tomorrow for a few hours. Maybe FINALLY hook into a sail.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

you guys are really working Yaks 

great report great catch great video 

keep em coming

:thumbup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## evo775 (May 19, 2012)

I Caught about 10 kings today as well, great fish.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Nice job guys. Keith, looks like I picked the wrong day to fish...


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job! Bo Kiefus- I didn't know you got a Hobie. Cool.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Wilbur said:


> Nice job! Bo Kiefus- I didn't know you got a Hobie. Cool.


Yup I picked it up around midnight Friday! Went out saturday and today and put it to the test


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I was hanging around outside the Destin pass today and had very little luck, one spanish and one blue fish...after 3 hours we called it a day, thinking about trekking to navarre from destin in a boat but if the BFT have moved on then Kings aren't worth the haul!


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome King. Heading out this orning after sum breakfast....what else but smoked king!!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

wackydaddy said:


> I was hanging around outside the Destin pass today and had very little luck, one spanish and one blue fish...after 3 hours we called it a day, thinking about trekking to navarre from destin in a boat but if the BFT have moved on then Kings aren't worth the haul!


I hope they're still around. I want one too!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> I was hanging around outside the Destin pass today and had very little luck, one spanish and one blue fish...after 3 hours we called it a day, thinking about trekking to navarre from destin in a boat but if the BFT have moved on then Kings aren't worth the haul!


Nothing but kings out there today. Id just head SW or SE if I were you and look for cleaner water. Its cleaning up a bit over here but not like it was when the BFT were thick.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

